# Missing Factor (~BBW, Eating, Revenge, Romance, ~SWG)



## Ruin (Jun 8, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, Revenge, Romance, ~SWG_ - When a young actress loses her perfect metabolism, her lazy lifestyle causes an inevitable weight gain.

*MISSING FACTOR
By Ruin*​
(*Authors Note:* This is a story I am attempting after taking a request from a member of the site. I'm not sure how I feel about this one but unlike my other stories on the site I am definitely going to continue updating this one because I don't feel that I will lose interest. 

Anyway this is just a bit of backstory and introduction to begin with; the weight gain doesn't start yet. Hope you enjoy.)

* Part One*
 
The young woman squirmed in her seat. Her agent was late. She had been sitting in the same seat for over an hour, staring at the clock and listening to the secretary tap away at her keyboard. She needed to stand up, stretch and maybe walk around for a bit to get rid of the developing stiffness from staying still for so long..

She stood up, slowly, and picked her bag up from the floor. The tapping stopped.

Miss Johnson? The secretary asked.

The woman, looked towards her and smiled.

I've been sitting here for over an hour and Tony still hasnt arrived. Im going outside and getting some fresh air. Miss Johnson answered, a weary irritation showing in her voice..

The agent's secretary looked away from Miss Johnson and back towards her monitor. 

If Mr Banks arrives before you are back I will tell him you are just outside, she said, almost mechanically.The irritating tapping noise started up again.

Miss Johnson just smiled and walked towards the door, not saying anything else. It looked like the secretary was done with the conversation anyway.

Once outside she stretched and smiled at the clear blue sky and bright sun. It was not the type of day to be cooped up in a room. She walked around, not going anywhere specifically, and fished something out from her bag, a phone.

She stopped walking around and looked towards the phones screen. She went to her contacts and clicked on Julie. She put the phone to her ear and waited for an answer.

Hello? Came the voice from the other end.

Julie! Miss Johnson almost shouted down the phone.

Emma? You sure seem happy

Emma Johnson was definitely a lot happier than she had been a few moments before. The ready availability of her best friend had just given her a short escape from boredom. At least for the length of the phone call anyway.

*****​
Emma Johnson and Julie Bridge were extremely close friends. They originally met at college as roommates. The two hit it off immediately, realizing that they had similar interests and were both studying for a degree in acting. They found out everything about each other, their goals in life and also their fears.

Emma wanted to become an actress and get on TV at the very least. Her biggest goal was to star in a Hollywood film but she knew it wasnt likely to happen. She looked the part but her acting skills weren't quite up to scratch. She had movie star looks, slim and beautiful. She had been slim all her life and never put on any weight. Her family were blessed with an extraordinary metabolism and Emma could eat absolutely anything and not gain any weight.

However, just because she was slim didnt mean she wasnt lazy. She didnt like to take part in sports and never exercised if she could help it. She didnt mind a long walk once in a while but that was it.

Anyway, she was blessed with a fine body and a metabolism to match. She had long blonde hair, shining blue eyes and full lips. Her body was smooth and flat but wasnt toned. Her whole body was soft to the touch as if a tiny layer of fat covered her whole body. It was impossible for most people to notice with the naked eye but it was there.

Her stomach was flat and she had large, perky breasts. She had a thin waist and a small, tight bottom. She was perfect for Hollywood but, like I mentioned, she didnt quite have the talent. She did have talent, just not enough.

Her friend Julie, on the other hand, definitely had the talent. When she completed college most believed she would become a star but this wasnt to happen. Unlike Emma, Julie put on weight incredibly easily and had to maintain a careful diet and visit the gym often to stay in shape.

Due to the hectic stress of college life and Emmas bad example, Julie slowly put on weight. For the first few weeks she had managed to juggle studying, work, watching her diet and going to the gym but slowly she had to remove things that werent as important. 

Firstly she stopped visiting the gym so often and then, after being convinced by Emma that it wasnt important, stopped going at all. Secondly she took Emmas example and stopped watching her diet. She would get takeaways often to speed things up and slowly started eating more and more. Eating became a hobby during studying.

First her muscles melted into soft fat, covering her whole body in a layer of it. She no longer had any muscle definition. After that her chin found an identical friend and her facial features became puffier. Then her breasts expanded, her soft stomach became a pot belly, her butt filled out and her thighs met each other. Julie was aware of her weight all through college but couldnt find the time to exercise the weight off and didnt wish to change her eating habits. 

By graduation Julie had gained enough weight that it overcame her acting talent. She' found that she liked her softer body. She didnt try to lose weight but she didnt try to gain any weight but didnt try to lose it either. This met with disapproval from Emma, who didnt realise she was partly to blame for the gain. She would constantly tease Julie about her weight problems and humiliate her in public.

After college, Julies weight would fluctuate. It would go up and down but each time the highest and lowest weight would be larger then the last cycle. Julie was slowly gaining yet more, but was still happy with her body. She never got on TV and never made it to Hollywood but she managed to get herself a steady career in the theater. She found a loving boyfriend who adored her personality and was totally accepting of her pump appearance. In reality she had a pretty good life for someone straight out of college.

Emma on the other hand struggled. She didnt study much and was pretty lazy. She scraped through college but afterwards didnt look for a job. Instead she went back to her parents for awhile. She wasnt good enough for high rated TV or movies but her parents paid for an agent. She got some work in adverts where her body came in useful and she got noticed more and more. Slowly her career started to unfold.

Although her life wasnt as simple or as good as Julies, Emma still criticized her often. They spoke a lot and lived close to each other so could visit each other. While their friendship was still strong there was a lot of tension between them. Emma hated the fact that a fatty who didnt care about her weight could get a good life and good boyfriend while Emma just had a lot of one-night stands. Yet Julie had the ability to bolster Emma's spirits and so she tried to mask her resentment. 

Julie for her part was fairly jealous of the way that Emma could maintain her body without trying, although she wasnt so bothered as to make any serious weight loss efforts. However, after nearly two years since college she was definitely getting sick of the way Emma criticized her. It insured that she wouldn't forget Emma's teasing about her expanding body during college.

Anyway, after a lot of adverts, Emmas agent phoned her up informing her that she had a strong possibility of getting on TV as a presenter on a fairly well-known show. Emma jumped at the chance and here she was, waiting outside her agents company, on the phone to Julie for the first time in awhile.

*****​
Emma? You sure seem happy Julie said, over the phone.

Of course I am! Youre in! You're there!You wont believe how bored I am. Its been over an hour and Tony still isnt in. Emma sighed as she said it.

Well just remember that Tony is doing you some favors. Through the people he knows you have a good chance of getting that presenter job onwhats that show called again?

How many times do I have to tell you Julie? Its called Lose It and people go on the show at a certain weight and set a challenge on how much they need to lose. Not that you would know much about losing weight.

Emma! Why do you keep bugging me about my weight? Im fat, I know, and Im happy with that. Jack is happy about it too.

Oh, your chubby chaser boyfriend is happy youre becoming a blimp?

Emma!

I know, I know. Youve told me. He is NOT a chubby chaser right? Sure.

Emma

Anyway Im sure to get this job. With my looks Im sure to get it and I never gain any weight anyway. Im a shoo in.

Emma had reached the car park while walking to see a car pull up. She immediately recognized it as Tony Banks car.

Sorry Julie, I have to go. Tony has just arrived.

See you later Emma.

Emma hung up and put the phone in her pocket. She looked up at the man getting out of his car and sighed.

What time do you call this? Emma exclaimed, sarcastically.

Tony looked up at her and just smiled. They both went inside to his office.

*****​
So I have a pretty strong chance of getting this job? Emma asked.

Emma and Tony were both sat opposite each other at the desk in Tonys office. Tony was looking through some sheets of paper.

Well I have some friends over there and I've been encouraging the thought that you are the best person for the job. Tony replied.

Tony, is this the only job you could find? I wanted a job on a drama or something. Presenting is better then those adverts Ive been doing but

Well. Tony sighed. Im going to be honest with you now Emma. Youre not the best when it comes to acting. Thats why I think that presenting is a better fit for you. Rather then acting you need to just be yourself. There is also another reason that I think this is a better job for you. You have a great body and I have never seen you put on any weight. You will be a great model to all these women at home who want to lose weight. Besides, presenting is a steady job. You wont be as much of a celebrity but people will still know you. Tony smiled at Emma.

Did I hear you compliment me Tony Banks? I have a great body hmm? Emma winked at Tony.

Emma, Ive told you before that I dont want to start a relationship with you. We are good friends and youre a good client. Lets keep it that way. I dont want us to screw anything up. So when are you going to stop with the flirting?

Emma started to stand up to leave.

When you go out with me, Emma smiled as she backed out of the room.

Ill phone you when I hear about the job Emma. Speak to you later. Tony stood up as she left.

See you Tony.

*****​
So you got the job? Julie asked Emma.

It was a month later and Emma was sitting with Julie at a diner, waiting for their food to arrive.

Yeah. Tony phoned me yesterday and told me. I dont start for awhile though. I will get a personal tour of the studio in a few months and then I start the program itself but between now and then, nothing. Emma replied.

Well thats great! It fits with just what I wanted to ask you today! You remember how my parents have that beach house?

The one that is only 5 minutes from the beach, has a pool and is about the size of the civic center? The one Ive never been to?

Yeah, that one. I have a proposal. My parents are going down there for a few months and they invited me and Jack. Jack cant go though, he cant get any time off work. So I thought you might want to come instead, as long as you dont mind sharing a room with me again.

I think you already know what Im going to say. Emma said smiling.

Great! Ill talk to my parents and when I know what is happening I will let you know. Anyway, where is our food? Im getting hungry!

Just as Julie finished the sentence a waiter appeared carrying a tray full of food, a lot of food. It looked like there was enough there to feed four people and not just two!

You two sure you can eat all that? The waiter joked as he placed the tray down between them. 

Anything else? he asked.

Both women shook their heads and he left them to their meal. As Emma started taking plates of food off the tray she looked at Julie and sighed.

No wonder you keep gaining weight Julie, look at the size of your meal!

Julie couldnt believe that Emma had just said that. Emmas meal was bigger then hers!

What? Your meal is just as big as mine! Probably bigger. You cant criticize me!

Well Im not overweight am I? Besides, you know that my metabolism can take anything I throw at it.

Julie quickly changed the subject from her weight, not wanting to get in an argument about it. She just wished that Emma would realize that Julie was happy and wasnt going to change her eating habits any time soon.

*****​
Yeah, Emma can come instead of Jack. Julie said over the phone.

Julie was on the phone with her mother talking about the arrangements for the next week. She was walking around her apartment as she spoke.

So we finally get to meet her, after all you have told us for six years, came the voice from over the phone. 

Yeah. Im having second thoughts about inviting her though; I can just tell that we will wind up arguing.

Whys that?

Well, you know how I keep putting on weight? She thinks I should lose it even though Im secure about my body. Its just so annoying because she doesnt know what its like to gain weight.

She never gains any weight?

No, her metabolism is amazing. She can eat whatever she wants and she never shows any sign of it. She has kept the same slim figure since I met her and she never exercises or watches what she eats. If her metabolism wasnt as good as it is then she would gain weight in a second.

I know how you feel. When I was younger I had a slim figure like you had. I watched what I ate and went jogging often. When I started to gain weight my best friend always went on about my weight and made me feel really insecure about it. It took a while but I managed to get her to shut up.

Julie was intrigued. Maybe her mother could giver her some ideas on how to stop Emma from irritating her.

What did you do? Julie asked.

I managed to make her gain a bit of weight. Like your friend, she had a great metabolism but through trial and error I worked out a way to break it down She only gained a few lbs but she knew what it was like to gain weight and shut up about it, her mother answered.

It would work but the reason Emma has got her new job is mainly because of her body. If she started to gain weight then she would lose her job. I dont want to upset her; I just want her to stop going on at me.

My friend only gained a tiny bit of weight. After a while her metabolism caught back up with her and she stopped gaining and lost it pretty soon after. It took a bit of exercise and dieting for a short while but when her metabolism was back up she stopped gaining again.

You know what? Your idea might even work. Do you think you can break her metabolism down over the months she is around?

Easily dear. By the time she leaves she will have a fuller figure. How long will she have before she starts working after she leaves?

Two months I think.

Well I think that she can easily lose 20 lbs in two months dont you think and by the time she has lost the weight her metabolism should be back up to normal.

20 lbs is a lot of gaining for four months isnt it? Thats 5 lbs a month. Do you really think you can manage that?

Easily dear. We can discuss this closer to the time anyway. Speak to you later. Bye.

Bye.

Julie put the phone down and sat down. She put her hands to her belly and shook it, watching it ripple up and down. Would it really be fair to make Emma gain weight? Julie stood up and looked at herself in the mirror. Sure, Emma would shut up about Julies weight, but what if Emma gained a figure like her own and couldn't change it? She would lose her job and if she ever found out that Julie was behind it then she would never forgive her.

*****​


----------



## ookamimaster (Jun 12, 2008)

Since no-one else is urging you to update this story, I figured I'd de-lurk and do it myself...... that being said, MORE! MORE NOW! and thank you for the hard work


----------



## Ruin (Jun 12, 2008)

Hopefully I will have time to update within the next few days. It all depends on how busy I will be.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

*Part 2*

Emma was sitting in the backseat of a car, staring out of the window. Julies father was driving the car and her mother was in the front passenger seat. Julie was next to Emma, reading a book.

How much further is it? Emma asked.

About 5 minutes away now dear. Julies mother replied.

They had been in the car for a couple of hours now and Emma was bored. Nobody seemed to be interested in talking and the majority of the journey had been in silence. The family were pretty nice though. Julies father and mother had been extremely kind to her and after introducing themselves, informed Emma that she would be treated as their own daughter.

Julies mothers name was Susan and her fathers name was Michael. As soon as Emma first saw Susan, she realised that it wasnt just Julie who was overweight in her family. Susan caught Emma examining her and had told her that all the women in her family have bad metabolisms and unless they watch their food and exercise, they gain a lot of weight.

You had better watch out while youre with us, Emma, some of the women in my family think that it is the way we cook our food that lowers our metabolism. You dont want to gain any weight, Susan informed Emma with a wink.

Dont worry about this figure. I can eat whatever I want; my metabolism can do all the work.

Emma had dismissed what Susan had told her completely. She had nothing to worry about.

Were here! Mike said as they drove through a lane, off the main road.

Emma snapped back to reality, away from her thoughts. The car slowed down until it reached a huge mansion.

Wow! Is this the place? Emma asked in disbelief.

Yep, it has been passed down by my family for generations, Mike replied.

This is going to be amazing! Emma couldnt believe her luck.

***​
A week had passed and Emma and Julie were relaxing on the beach, just a five minute walk from the house. They were both in their bikinis, sunbathing and Emma had fallen asleep.

Over the course of the week, Julie and Susan had started trying to make Emma gain weight. Susan believed that her cooking would lower Emmas metabolism like it had for herself and Julie but after a week of Emma pigging out there was no sign of any change.

Emma was extremely lazy and had a huge appetite. Anything that Susan cooked for her would wind up in Emmas stomach. She didnt even leave a scrap. Julie would see Emmas stuffed stomach and remain hopeful that it was a sign of things to come, only to be disappointed when there was no sign of it after an hour or two of lying in the sun.

That wasnt the only thing that Julie was unhappy about. Julie had gained two pounds over the course of the week and although it didnt show up on her figure, it did show a sign of things to come. This was only week one and Julie had gained weight. She wasnt afraid of the weight gain but she was afraid of what Emma would say when she found out that Julie had gained more weight. She never missed a chance to annoy Julie when it came to weight.

Julie lay on the beach, wondering if Emma would ever gain any weight and if she would ever stop annoying Julie. She examined her thick body in the bikini. The weight suited her well and could even be called an improvement. When she had been slim, she had no shape but now she had a curvy hourglass figure. She was fat but she definitely didnt need to change anything about her body. She slowly stood up.

Emma? Julie asked.

There was no reply. This could be an opportunity to see if Emma had really come out of the week unaffected. Julie crept towards Emma who was lying down in her revealing bikini. She thought that she could see a slight bulge on her stomach but it may have been wishful thinking. It was hard to tell because Emma had never been toned and had always looked slightly soft.

Julie slowly reached for Emmas stomach and poked it gently. It definitely felt softer then Julie could remember it looking although she hadnt exactly poked Emma in the stomach before. Maybe Emmas metabolism really was taking a break but maybe it was all in Julies head. She slowly crept back to her towel and lay back down.

***​
Julie informed her mother that Emma had possibly gained a tiny amount of weight and they both worked hard over the next two weeks to get Emma to eat. Susan would cook and bake, getting Emma to try her recipes and Julie would get Emma to eat whenever she could. They also left snacks and treats all around the spots Emma usually frequented around the mansion, hoping that she would never be without food.

There were definitely results after the next two weeks and it became obvious that the weight gain wasnt only in Julies mind. There was only a slight change but it was definitely there when Julie next got a chance to examine Emma in her bikini. Her stomach was definitely fleshier although the rest of her body looked the same.

This caused Julie and Susan to put more effort into what they were doing and by the end of the first month Emma looked to have gained five pounds at the very least, their target for the first month. Julie knew that a weight gain of her own would be inevitable and so weighed herself after the first month. 

Julie had gained 5 pounds, bringing her up to 177 pounds. Although shocked by the fact that she had gained 5 pounds, she also realized that it was probable that Emma would have gained a similar amount of weight. She had a stronger, although declining metabolism, but she had definitely eaten more food. Pretty soon afterwards, she found out that Emma had gained six pounds after hearing Emma complain that the scales were off by six pounds.

***​
Emma continued to gain weigh over her stay, without realizing it. The weight was gradually coming on faster due to her increasing appetite. She ate more and more, not giving her metabolism a chance to recuperate and during the next month, her metabolism became no better then Julies.

This mean that the weight piled on even easier and Emma managed to put on 10 pounds by the end of the second month! That was a total of 16 pounds in two months bringing, her weight of 125 pounds to a meatier 141 pounds. Julie was amazed at how quickly she had put on weight during the second month and equally amazed by the fact that Emma hadnt noticed her larger body!

Emma would find her clothes tighter each time she wore them but didnt even think of the possibility of weight gain. She put it down to the clothes shrinking when they were washed. Emma was totally oblivious to her gain and hadnt used the scaled since the first time she used them, they were broken after all.

Emma wasnt the only person to have gained weight over the second month. Julie had gained another 6 pounds, putting her up to 183 pounds. Trying to get Emma to gain weight was showing up on her own figure as well but at least she wasnt piling on the pounds as fast as Emma.

***​
Throughout the third month, Emma had started teasing Julie about her weight gain. Emma still hadnt noticed her own substantial gain but had been quick to notice Julies. At first Julie managed to use this to her own advantage, giving extra food to Emma because she didnt want to gain weight, when she didnt really mind too much but at the end of the third month Julie finally snapped and opened Emma's eyes.

They had been relaxing on the beach again in their bikinis. Emma had gone up another 8 pounds and Julie another 4. Julie was surprised that she could still squeeze into her own bikini at 187 pounds and didnt particularly like the way the tight material emphasised the size of her belly and bottom. She would definitely need to get a new bikini as well as some new clothes as soon as possible.

Julie was surprised she could squeeze into her own clothes but even more surprised by the fact that Emma could still squeeze into her own! Emma had gone from 125 to 149 pounds during the three months and still hadnt noticed it! She still hadnt touched the scales and she was still blaming her clothes on the washing machine. She was practically bursting out of her bikini on the beach and Julie was worried that something would rip if Emma sat up quickly.

They were both lying on towels next to each other with a basket of snacks between them. Julies appetite had started to grow, like Emmas and she was starting to get accustomed to feeling constantly full. Emma was stuffing her face while Julie took the occasional handful of snacks. After a while Emma put her hand in the basket, expecting to grab some of the tasty food but was met with the bottom of the basket.

Julie? Emma asked quietly.

Yes, Emma? Julie replied, wondering what was up.

Where has all the food gone?

Julie sat up slowly and looked in the empty basket.

There isnt any left; I guess we have eaten it all.

No Julie, YOU have eaten all of the food, Emma said, not realizing she had eaten most of it.

Julie looked towards Emma in shock. This was getting to be too much for her.

Have you looked at yourself recently, Julie? Youre gaining weight by the second! Look at yourself! Youre practically bursting out of your clothes! Emma said, spitefully.

Julie looked down at her own soft body and then looked at Emmas. This would be the last time Emma was mean about Julies weight.

No, Emma, youve eaten all of the food. Not me, but you. I know that I have eaten a lot of food over this trip and Im aware that I have gained a little bit of weight but Im not the only one. Have you looked at yourself in a mirror over this trip Emma? Have you looked at yourself in that bikini recently? I may have gained a bit of weight but you have definitely gained a lot of weight. After she said this she stood up and poked Emma in her new pot belly for emphasis.

Emma slowly looked at herself and realized that her clothes werent to blame, her body was. She quickly sat up in embarrassment to hear a large rip from behind as her bikini bottoms ripped open. She turned quickly, giving Julie a good look of Emmas new behind before turning back to Julie. Emmas face was scarlet.

Julie expected Emma to say something but Emma kept silent. Slowly Emma bent down to pick up her towel, holding her bottoms together with one hand. She picked the towel up, tied it around her lower half and walked back towards the house.

Julie was filled with different emotions and didnt know what to say. Should she apologise to Emma straight away or leave Emma for now and apologise later? She knew that she shouldnt have informed Emma about her new weight like this and felt bad. She decided on the former option.

Emma! Im sorry! Julie shouted towards her.

Emma continued walking without acknowledging Julie. Julie watched as she walked away, cursing herself for not breaking it to Emma gently.

***​
Once Emma arrived back at the house she went straight to the bedroom she shared with Julie, locking the bedroom door behind her. She let the towel drop to the floor and sat on her bed, tears falling from her eyes.

_How could I have let myself gain weight? Ive got my big break coming; they wont let me work like this!_

She stood up and peeled what remained of the bikini off. She walked in front of the mirror next to her bed and examined herself for the first time since the start of the holiday. Looking back, she saw a plumper version of herself. Her face had chubbier cheeks and a double chin was starting to grow. Her breasts had definitely grown a bit but they were no longer as firm as they had been.

She now had a soft pot belly that protruded forwards. She grabbed it with her hands and felt the soft flesh ooze through the gaps in her fingers. Her hips seemed to be wider and her thighs were now soft and there was a smaller gap between them. She turned around to get a look at her backside and was shocked to see her small, tight butt replaced with a large, jiggling backside.

She walked away from the mirror and then back towards it, watching and feeling her fat bounce with every step she took. She stopped and looked around the room for the scales, now realising that they werent broken. She found them and weighed herself. 149 pounds. Emma broke down again, asking herself how she could have let herself go and cursing her metabolism for failing her.

She then went to her wardrobe and threw all of her clothes onto the bed, hoping that some of them would still fit. First she tried on her underwear and couldnt find a suitable fit but stuck with the best she had. They were pretty stretchy and didnt completely cover her breasts or butt cheeks but nobody would look under clothes. She then tried on her trousers, starting with her favourite pair of jeans. After a long battle, trying to get them to her waist she was rewarded by the button popping off and her belly spilling forwards, making Emma feel how much her stomach had changed.

She finally found a pair of sweat pants that fit snugly but would do. She then looked through her shirts, finding a loose fitting top that matched the sweat pants. She looked towards her dresses and skirts and felt the tears come to her eyes again as she realised that wearing them would show off every new bulge and roll on her body.

***​
Julie had arrived at the house shortly after Emma and consoled in her mum. They talked about whether or not Julie should tell Emma that it was their fault and decided not to but to help Emma get accustomed to it and lose it. Julie then went up to the room and tried the door but found it locked. She knocked quietly.

Emma? she said quietly.

She heard some footsteps coming from inside the room and then the door unlock. The door then opened, showing Emma with a tear stained face in tight clothes. The shirt rode up showing her belly and the pants emphasised it. They also showed off her new love handles.

Emma, are you okay? Im sorry I was mean to you like that, I just snapped, Julie whispered to her.

Its all right, Julie. It was my fault. I kept going on at you about your weight and I was ignoring my own. Im nothing but a hypocrite. A big fat hypocrite. As she said fat her eyes started to well up again.

Julie stepped into the room, closing the door behind her and gave Emma a hug, feeling how soft she was. Inside her head she blamed herself for causing Emma to gain the weight wondering how she could call herself a friend.

Dont worry, Emma. We will sort it. I will help you out and help you lose the weight. Okay? Julie asked.

It would help, Emma sniffed, feeling insecure.

Is there anything you want me to do now?

Yes, I need some new clothes. Emma pointed to herself and the pile of clothes on the bed. Ive outgrown my whole wardrobe. Could you go out and get me some? Ill pay you back but I dont want to be seen out in public.

No problem. I will go out right now and get some. Dont worry about the cost, I feel guilty for shouting at you like that.

They hugged again and Julie left to go to town.

***​


----------



## morepushing13 (Jun 16, 2008)

please don't tell me thats it...we need more!


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a lot more to come, don't worry. 

I'm not so happy with this section as I rushed it. I wanted to get to the later parts but I may come back and rewrite this at a later date.

Hopefully the next part should come quickly in comparison, I have a lot of free time on my hands now and not a lot to do so this will be one of my main projects.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BSfan (May 6, 2009)

What ever happened to this story?


----------



## Observer (May 18, 2009)

The author disappeared from the boards without explanation and did not respond to PMs.

I tried another today - we'll see.


----------



## Fangs (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for trying to contact them. I wish they would have continued. Either way, it's on my list of top stories.


----------



## Ruin (May 23, 2009)

Nice of you to say it's on your list of top stories Fangs. 

I'm unlikely to continue this story or any others I started. I disappeared from the forums a long while back because I was going through a lot of grief in real life. I was diagnosed with epilepsy and went through a spurt of depression to boot. I stopped a lot of things I was doing and stopped logging in and developing my story ideas. I then started coming back on but neglecting my account and staying online as a guest to avoid working on my stories again.

Somebody else may be continuing this story so all is not lost. I've also made a new one which I will be posting. I'd like to apologise to anybody who hoped I would continue this story.


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2009)

And so now we all know the answer. 

Ruin has given me the projected plotline for the rest of the story. I'll be posting it for possible adoption by someone in our Dimensions Writerr's Guild; if no one volunteers it will be transferred to the Discard Forum. 

To Fang and BSFan - thanks for stirring this matter up.


----------

